# Gurkha: Why all the hate?



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I've noticed in my time here on Puff that a great many people like to engage in an event that I've come to call "Gurkha Bashing".

Why is this?

I've never had a bad Gurkha. Aside from their overpriced "MSRP" (easily avoided by purchasing online...), I can't see any reason to dislike them.

And is there anyone one here who does like them? It seems to me that I'm the only one on here who will defend a Gurkha...(I know, I know, faceless cigar empires don't really need my defense, but still...)

Anyone?


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

I've also been wondering the same thing. Both the Gurkha's I've had (Regent, Empire VI) were simply mediocre but I've got high hopes for the Grand Reserve sitting in my humi.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've read way more bad than good about them but I don't understand why. Smelvis gifted me a Gurkha Legend in the Secret Santa and I really enjoyed it. In fact, I bought some and got them resting now. The only one though that I have had. Maybe it's because there are just so many blends to keep up with. Like with Patel's and Garcia's lines? I dunno.:noidea:


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

I'm with you. I've had numerous different ones and the only Gurkha that I have come across that I don't like is the Castle Hall. I think a lot of the criticism is just dog piling. And as far as cost, I just picked up a bunch of different ones on CBid for about $2 per stick.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

It's the cigar brand that many love to hate. I don't really mind most of the ones I tried, but there's one or two that I wouldn't want to experience again. I guess, for me, there hasn't been any one that really wowed me.
I think part of what many don't like is the countless different versions there are and the high MSRP's. And the over the top descriptions by the retailers and Gurkha spin doctors.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't bash Ghurkas. I generally stay out of the Ghurka conversations. But, this seems like a good occasion to say something. I'll give my opinion of the cigars, and then I'll see if I can explain why there seems to be so much negativity about them. 

I can't say I've smoked a lot of Ghurkas. I've tried probably a dozen or so different cigars from them. I have not enjoyed a single one. Perhaps it's because most of them came from samplers. I really couldn't say. There are probably Ghurkas out there that I would enjoy, but after having tried as many as I have, it would feel like throwing good money after bad. 

I think the reason so many people bash Ghurka is because rather than concentrating on making a few great cigars, they seem to just flood the market with whatever mediocre sticks they can come up with. I know I'd much rather smoke one great stick than a hundred mediocre ones. Rocky Patel seems to have the same strategy; make a hundred different blends, and someone, somewhere, will like them enough to buy them. I hate to say it, and I'll probably get flamed for it, but I think Pete Johnson is starting to head down that road too. In quantity vs. quality, I'll take quality every time.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it is more of an irritation at the corporate hype than anything. I like several of the Gurkhas - the Park Ave 44 is one of my favorite budget mild cigars. But it's kind of like RP - quite a few good solid stogies, but a lot of noise and hype also.

Do a few lines and do them well....all of them!


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

It kinda appears to me that they just release every blend they attempt on the hopes that one will "hit" and take off.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

There to busy getting ripped off by Tatuaje


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

d_day said:


> I don't bash Ghurkas. I generally stay out of the Ghurka conversations. But, this seems like a good occasion to say something. I'll give my opinion of the cigars, and then I'll see if I can explain why there seems to be so much negativity about them.
> 
> I can't say I've smoked a lot of Ghurkas. I've tried probably a dozen or so different cigars from them. I have not enjoyed a single one. Perhaps it's because most of them came from samplers. I really couldn't say. There are probably Ghurkas out there that I would enjoy, but after having tried as many as I have, it would feel like throwing good money after bad.
> 
> I think the reason so many people bash Ghurka is because rather than concentrating on making a few great cigars, they seem to just flood the market with whatever mediocre sticks they can come up with. I know I'd much rather smoke one great stick than a hundred mediocre ones. Rocky Patel seems to have the same strategy; make a hundred different blends, and someone, somewhere, will like them enough to buy them. I hate to say it, and I'll probably get flamed for it, but I think Pete Johnson is starting to head down that road too. In quantity vs. quality, I'll take quality every time.


I tend to agree with this because Gurkha has become an easy target for taking up as much cigar space as Coke and Pepsi in the grocery stores. There are several good cigars that I like from Gurkha,,,Beast, Titan, Centurian and Regent. What I don't like about the company is that they tend to try and extort outrageous prices for these same cigars and I know that these particular ones I enjoy are not $15-$25 cigars, let's face it. I've smoked a $20 cigar and Gurkhas are not that kind of cigar. I am able to get these for around $5 a stick and for that price I can live with myself.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Are there better cigars? Yes. Are there worse cigars? Yes.

If you can get them for the right price they're good cigars. I really enjoy the Grand Age, Black Dragon, Triple Ligero, Class Regent, Fuerte, Royal Brigade, & Centurian. But ONLY for the right price.

This applies to all cigars.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I, myself, tend to enjoy most of the Gurkhas that I've smoked. The thing that gets me is that they label their cigars as "the Rolls Royce of the Cigar Word", and I think that's completely ridiculous.

Also, their MSRP is silly, and I wouldn't pay anywhere near that for a Gurkha.



I have a local that has like 25 different Gurkha blends in stock , and it makes me sick to walk in there with the owner just touting all his Gurkhas like hes a "baller" or some shit. Idk, I just wanna smack him.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I love Gurkhas. The Class Regent is one of my all-time favorite cigars. And, apparently, discontinued. Story of my life. I just picked up a couple more 5-packs the other day, even though I'm pretty much out of storage space.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

d_day said:


> rather than concentrating on making a few great cigars, they seem to just flood the market with whatever mediocre sticks they can come up with. I know I'd much rather smoke one great stick than a hundred mediocre ones. Rocky Patel seems to have the same strategy; make a hundred different blends, and someone, somewhere, will like them enough to buy them. I hate to say it, and I'll probably get flamed for it, but I think Pete Johnson is starting to head down that road too. In quantity vs. quality, I'll take quality every time.


I found this informing. Have not thought about it that way. When you are new you check online stores, check out reviews and such. But looking at a cigar companys product line in this way as is interesting.

I've read good reviews of RP and Ghurkas, but when I look up the brands on online stores I just get lost in the jungle of all their different sorts, blends and sizes.

//M


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I only smoked a few and liked a couple, My problem is unless I really like I forget, I think they were torpedoes one of my favorite shapes. I am focusing on stuff I really like. So I'm not a hater and not a Lover ether! :tape:


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess I'm sort of indifferent to the brand. Gurkha is not a cigar that I actively seek out. However, I have smoked quite a few over the years and enjoy the Nepalese Warrior and the Doble Maduro. On the other hand, I bought a ten pack of the X-Fuerte torpedos once and was not really impressed. The cigar was bland and the construction left a lot to be desired, yet they were charging an arm and a leg for them.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the reason so many people bash Ghurka is because rather than concentrating on making a few great cigars, they seem to just flood the market with whatever mediocre sticks they can come up with. I know I'd much rather smoke one great stick than a hundred mediocre ones. Rocky Patel seems to have the same strategy; make a hundred different blends, and someone, somewhere, will like them enough to buy them. I hate to say it, and I'll probably get flamed for it, but I think Pete Johnson is starting to head down that road too. In quantity vs. quality, I'll take quality every time.[/QUOTE]

Sad to say, but I think you are right d-day. Funny, Pete has shown the ability to make a truly great cigar (the T 110), and still he persists in diluting the brand.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have smoked several of the Gurkha's. I liked some, others I don't. One of my favorites is the Ancient warrioir and the Double maduro


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try the Black Dragon, Beast, Blue Steel and cognac infused Grand Age Reserve. No need to try any other.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

With everyone calling them "mediocre sticks" you have to remember that taste is subjective. I'm a Gurkha whore. Not because of the name "Gurkha," but because I haven't had a line by them yet that I don't like, which is unusual for me. For example, I'm not a big RyJ fan, but I really enjoy the Bully and the Verona's Court. For Partagas, I really like their Black line. Gurkhas, almost across the board, are bold sticks with a lot of (in my opinion) great flavor.

I have a buddy who owned a B&M who said he hated Gurkhas because the Manufacturer's price is so high, but yet they offer _online_ discounts that are sometimes up to 75% off that price, and I can definitely see his point.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Stick around and you will see a variation of this thread every month.

1. Gurkhas tend to have a flavor profile that you like or hate. Very few of their blends are in between. 
2. People get bent over their price point, more specifically that they have a $8-$10+ price point on a lot of their cigars but wait you can find them all over the web (the same sticks mind you) for $3-$4 a stick. This swing on the same stick will often get under peoples skin.

Saying all of this, I tend to fall in the camp of liking Gurkhas in general although some I have found that I do not like. I also have found most of mine for under $5 a stick also.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I've only had one Gurkha... I bled for that cigar in a previous thread... I don't know how to post a link to it or I would, the thread was about my fan falling on my head from the window of my lounge... but I digress... It was an OK cigar, and I enjoyed it. What gets at me about them is the outrageous MSRP, like a cigar for $750.00 MSRP. Even the Cohiba Gran Reserva is only $150.00!!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a Gurkha fanboy and have no problems saying so. Gurkha takes up 90% of my humidor inventory. When I go to my B&M I have a hard time picking out things because there is so much so I go back to what I know and like which is always Gurkha. That being said I know there are other great cigars out there but I have a hard time branching out. I just know with Gurkha I am going to love the cigar and be happy. No worries of a dog rocket.

I have never had a bad Gurkha and a few have blown my away. I absolutely love Legend, Titan, Titan II, Vintage Shaggy, Signature Red, Micro Batch Series, Warrior (Not Ancient Warrior), Master's Select, Grand Age to name a few. I have many more to try. A few of those blends are close but I can tell there is a slight variation. For me that is ok because I love them. 

Some of the prices are outrageous and I have only purchased 3 boxes of them in my life because samplers are more affordable. At my B&M the Gurkha prices are right in line and often cheaper then other brands. I would do about anything to get a box of Vintage Shaggy or Legend but I can't afford them so I search out samplers with my favorites in them. Luckily many retailers offer Gurkha samplers.

For those who absolutely hate Gurkha you could send them to me all day long and I would sing your praises.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

jledou said:


> People get bent over their price point, more specifically that they have a $8-$10+ price point on a lot of their cigars but wait you can find them all over the web (the same sticks mind you) for $3-$4 a stick. This swing on the same stick will often get under peoples skin.


Very well spoken! This is my concern with the line although I have yet to smoke one - it has to do with brand perception. Why the disparity in prices _for the same cigar_? It feels to me like the company is trying to get me (the custemer) to pay $8+ for a $3-$4 stick. Will try what I have ( a small sampler) but definatly look at the brand with suspision.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I have only tried a couple and they have been ok. I have never bought one, but i did recieve a few in a trade and another trade. So I am excited to try a few and go from there.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

The first Gurkha I ever had was a black dragon, and I must say that it is to date the worst cigar I have smoked.

Jump to a few months later and I pick up a few more as gifts and a couple more at a local B&M. I try them all out and love every single one, I went from a hater to a lover real fast. They may be introducing too many new lines lately but that doesnt take away from their established lines. Like others have said the centurian, titan, masters select, regent are all great cigars and can be had at way below the MSRP if you do some bargain hunting. In matter of fact in case some of you didnt see I purchased the 30 cigar Gurkha sampler from CI last week and will be reviewing every last one of them, already did 2.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ce-30-cigar-journey-gurkha-enlightenment.html


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

i have had 3-4 different Gurkha blends and have really enjoyed all of them


jason


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

quesadilla said:


> There to busy getting ripped off by Tatuaje


Oh I've just GOT to hear some more details on this one...


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I've avoided them because of the high prices and all the bad things I hear. I'd like to try them. I guess I have a couple questions though: Where is the cheapest place to get them and which ones should I try?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think it's a herd mentality at all. If enough people are saying they hate Gurkha's it's more likely because the majority of people don't really like them. I've tried 5 different types of Gurkha's and each was a soaring dog rocket IMO. And I stuck with them to at least half way to make sure I wouldn't miss out on it if the stick got better. The one's I've had sucked big time. They tasted like ass and were a waste of time for me.

Trust me, I wanted to like them cause the more options I have the better! But I didn't, I really actually disliked them enough to make me annoyed at them cause they weren't satisfying in the slightest. As for the price, they list high but most stores have them going at much lower prices with their frequent Gurkha sales. Maybe they're trying to offload these awful sticks? No disrespect meant to anyone that does like Gurkha. And hey, for all I know there probably are a few Gurkha lines I probably would like, I'm just not willing to waste money to try them all to find out.


Rev.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow.

I post the OP, and wait an hour, everyone is silent. I go to bed, and everyone has an opinion...

Anyhow,



jledou said:


> Stick around and you will see a variation of this thread every month.
> 
> 1. Gurkhas tend to have a flavor profile that you like or hate. Very few of their blends are in between.
> 2. People get bent over their price point, more specifically that they have a $8-$10+ price point on a lot of their cigars but wait you can find them all over the web (the same sticks mind you) for $3-$4 a stick. This swing on the same stick will often get under peoples skin.
> ...


I think that may be the truth. I too am a Gurkha nut, and the top layer of my humidors can confirm this. Just glad I'm not the only one. It amazes me, also, that now that we're in a thread specifically relating to Gurkha Bashing, I haven't seen any actual Gurkha Bashing.



necrozen said:


> I've avoided them because of the high prices and all the bad things I hear. I'd like to try them. I guess I have a couple questions though: Where is the cheapest place to get them and which ones should I try?


Someone else point out if I'm wrong, but Cigars International may be your best bet here. And the Gurkha Assassin (Dagger) was, to date, the best Gurkha I've ever had (smoked it so far down I burned my fingers).


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

unsafegraphics said:


> It amazes me, also, that now that we're in a thread specifically relating to Gurkha Bashing, I haven't seen any actual Gurkha Bashing.


You spoke too soon... look at my last post :behindsofa:

Rev.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> I've tried 5 different types of Gurkha's and each was a soaring dog rocket IMO. And I stuck with them to at least half way to make sure I wouldn't miss out on it if the stick got better. The one's I've had sucked big time. They tasted like ass and were a waste of time for me.





unsafegraphics said:


> I haven't seen any actual Gurkha Bashing.


Nevermind.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

CI and Cbid are definetly your best bets for finding gurkhas on the cheap. The Gurkha gorge fest on CI under the samplers section is a great way to pick up a couple of 5ers for a great price. Todays daily deal on CI actually happens to be a 10 pack of the Legends which many feel are Gurkhas finest cigars, 10 for 32.50 shipped I believe.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> You spoke too soon... look at my last post :behindsofa:
> 
> Rev.


Do you remember which 5 they were that you smoked? Just curious to see if Ive had any of the ones you disliked.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

pitbulljimmy said:


> I've only had one Gurkha... I bled for that cigar in a previous thread... I don't know how to post a link to it or I would, the thread was about my fan falling on my head from the window of my lounge... but I digress... It was an OK cigar, and I enjoyed it. What gets at me about them is the outrageous MSRP, like a cigar for $750.00 MSRP. Even the Cohiba Gran Reserva is only $150.00!!


Here you go: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/255893-funny-thing-happened-me-today.html

Ouch!


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dread said:


> Do you remember which 5 they were that you smoked? Just curious to see if Ive had any of the ones you disliked.


It was an assorted 5 pack on CI. I just checked and they've changed but I remember three of them:

Gurkha Legend
Gurkha Master Select
Gurkha Fuerte

can't remember what the other two were. They also tended to be rolled a bit too tight.

Rev.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"Hate" is much too strong a word. I'd have to go with "dislike" for the cigars and "lack of respect" for the company.

Back in the day, when I was re-developing my palate, I had the misfortune of being recommended Gurkha as a must try brand. I could only buy them onsie-twosie out of B&Ms and they were pricey! I never bought at full MSRP, but still, $10-15 was a hit. In every single case, I felt ripped off. What I noticed was that, invariably, the packaging far outpaced the quality of the cigar. Fancy, Disney-esque, bands and over-the-top boxes was clearly where the money was. I cannot enjoy a cigar I paid $10 for, that tastes like a _decent _$3 stick. Add to the fact that the fancy packaging bounces in and out of my mindseye continuously. All flash, no content.

Another reason is, lack of any definable profile. Gurkha-to-Gurkha, there is no defining characteristic that tells me it's a Gurkha. RP does the same thing, with a few exceptions, but in contrast, when I smoke a Fuente, LGC, JdN, LFD, ad infinitum, I know what I have in my mouth.

The fact is, at least for me, no matter what I pay for a Gurkha, there's always a better cigar for the same, or less, money. No more.


----------



## stogieryan (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to admit, I am a Gurkha fan, I have quite a few. I understand why some dislike them, last year I had issues with some of the "Ancient Warriors, and the special edition "warlord" also had a "Ghenghis Chan" that wouldn't draw and ended up splitting. There seemed to be no "quality control". I spoke with someone who knew everything about Gurkha and he told me that the problem was that different Gurkhas are made at different factories, some much better than others. The Master select line, I love, it was made at the Torano factory. Also the centurian double x is awesome, the Titan, Black Beauty are awesome as well. I do wish they would find 5-10 different good blends and stick with them, although I happen to like when they offer a new line, but that's just me.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Gurka are like playing Russian roulette. Some are great some are terrible. Its never the taste that is a problem, it's always the roll. I'd say 2/3rds of the Gurka I've had are totally plugged. The band is almost always glued to the wrapper, and even with total care given, it rips. 
The only time I've had several of the same viola where I've experienced no problems is the perfecto shaped ones. They have been great. 
I'll never purchase a Gurka product again. If I'm gifted one, I'll try and smoke it, and hopefully enjoy the experience.

Well said Ryan.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Someone else point out if I'm wrong, but Cigars International may be your best bet here. And the Gurkha Assassin (Dagger) was, to date, the best Gurkha I've ever had (smoked it so far down I burned my fingers).


Cool, thanks. I'll give that a try the next time I make an order.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Amlique said:


> The band is almost always glued to the wrapper, and even with total care given, it rips.


That's my only real beef with them. Their bands are overglued, and I play hell trying to get one to come off without tearing. Getting all of the Gurkhas is hard enough, but having the band I'm trying to collect tear is a major bummer.


----------



## iaod816 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have had a few Gurkha's from Grand Age, Assassin, Black Dragon and Grand Age to name a few. Sure they have the critics but overall I thought they were really tasty cigars especially the Grand Age. Price high yes, but who even pays the suggested anyhow as everyone all said they go much less online and even B&Ms... 

Maybe I have a vintage soft spot I guess but what's wrong with the classic cedar box instead of the high price ones Gurks come in? I don't know a prettier sight than some naked sticks with a nice wood cedar box! And I am sure that would save at least 10-20+ per box alone. Have you seen some of them? They are nice boxes but what do you do with them afterwards lol! 

Overall, not something I go into the store for but they are not bad 3-5 smokes...


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> All flash, no content.
> 
> Another reason is, lack of any definable profile. Gurkha-to-Gurkha, there is no defining characteristic that tells me it's a Gurkha. RP does the same thing, with a few exceptions, but in contrast, when I smoke a Fuente, LGC, JdN, LFD, ad infinitum, I know what I have in my mouth.


:tu *Agreed!* Couldn't have said it better myself. I couldn't care _less_ about the packaging; maybe if they dumped that money into *the cigars* they'd have _something memorable_. Plus the sheer quantity of _"different"_ lines that they produce is *ridiculous*. I _hate_ B&M's where most of the inventory appears to be Gurkha's and they're trying to pawn them off on me; *I won't* *go back to that store*. Of course to each their own, and if a BOTL enjoys them, _who am I_ to say that's wrong? We all have our opinions. Heck, I've heard people rip on *Illusione's* and _I can't imagine life without them!!!_


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oops, I forgot to add my dislike of the utterly asinine names they call their cigars. Right up there with the Acid "Nasty", but at least the Acid is appropriately named.


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

Get ready for a rant!!

I hate Gurkha for a very simple reason, and amazingly that reason has nothing to do with the cigars being bad (which they most certainly are). The reason is that they show zero respect for their customers. You can routinely go on CI's site and purchase a Titan or Beast or whatever flavor of the month they have for $4. The packaging is always spot on, and the marketing is fantastic, and both of those things cost money. Do they then expect us to believe that they are, what, taking a loss on the cigar? Of course not. So for any reasonable person, you'd have to conclude that you're smoking a $2 cigar, which would be exactly right. Nothing wrong with a cheap smoke, but don't pretend you're doing the customer a favor. 

Then you walk into a B&M, and that same cigar is selling for $15 because Gurkha charged the proprietor $10 for it. So now we have a situation where cigar newbies are spending $15 on "The Rolls Royce of cigars" and getting what we know is a $2 cheapie. I know that the point of running a business like Gurkha is to make money, but I find their methods of doing so both dishonest and disrespectful.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

domer said:


> Get ready for a rant!!
> 
> I hate Gurkha for a very simple reason, and amazingly that reason has nothing to do with the cigars being bad (which they most certainly are). The reason is that they show zero respect for their customers. You can routinely go on CI's site and purchase a Titan or Beast or whatever flavor of the month they have for $4. The packaging is always spot on, and the marketing is fantastic, and both of those things cost money. Do they then expect us to believe that they are, what, taking a loss on the cigar? Of course not. So for any reasonable person, you'd have to conclude that you're smoking a $2 cigar, which would be exactly right. Nothing wrong with a cheap smoke, but don't pretend you're doing the customer a favor.
> 
> Then you walk into a B&M, and that same cigar is selling for $15 because Gurkha charged the proprietor $10 for it. So now we have a situation where cigar newbies are spending $15 on "The Rolls Royce of cigars" and getting what we know is a $2 cheapie. I know that the point of running a business like Gurkha is to make money, but I find their methods of doing so both dishonest and disrespectful.


If the B&M purchased and sold in the volume and had the same advantage of having to not charge tax to out of state buyers like CI theyd be able to put Gurkhas on their shelves at much more competitive prices. Any manufacturer of any product, cigars or not, is going to give better prices to proven retailers over others, not to even mention the probably massive dicount CI gets for buying from Gurkha in numbers that probably very few in the world can match.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually heres something from a CI staff member reguarding CI's pricing on Gurkhas and its effects on the local B&M's

*Gurkha has emerged on the market in the past 4-5 years as a rising star in the world of "boutique" brands. And it's no exaggeration to say that CI has been a big part of it...very, very few shops were handling Gurkha back when we started advertising it regularly, and we have been behind the brand since day 1. As a result, consumers became aware of Gurkha and in addition to buying at CI would ask about Gurkha whenever they walked into a shop. So shops started buying it. It's odd then that many of these shops now routinely complain to Gurkha owner Kaizad Hansotia how CI discounts its prices on Gurkha, saying we are "killing the brand." Gurkha, as a matter of fact, has been singled out, along with a handful of other boutique brands by a loosely organized group of retailers. This group, a small gang of the disgruntled, is pressuring certain boutique cigar makers to stop selling to CI and one or two of the other large dealers. This would allow them to maintain higher profit margins and keep them from going through the trouble of being competitive. This certainly does not help you the consumer. Not to go even further off on a rant here but.....these same shops also won't lift a finger to help fight anti-cigar legislation. For example this year a cigar tax has been proposed in Pennsylvania and this tax will hurt consumers and likely even kill some smaller retailers. These taxes hurt brick and mortar shops a lot more than catalogers like CI. But we believe it should be fought, so CI hired its own lobbyist directly to work on this issue, and in addition we've made numerous trips to the capital to visit legislators bring they and their staffs out, we pay additional dues annually to an organization of cigar manufacturers for this same reason, we schedule and host regular visits here to CI by state Senators and House members with the purpose of informing them about the realities of the cigar industry and meeting some of our 125 employees, and lastly we make hefty personal campaign contributions each year. All in all this is about a quarter of a million bucks the last 12 months alone for the effort....the benefit of which mostly accrues to the brick and mortar retailer. So when I reached out to several Pennsylvania brick and mortar retailers recently, 2 of which are in the group I described above, to see if they would join us and get involved in some way in fighting the PA tax, none of them even return the calls. What does that tell you? The least they could do is be happy with the free ride they are already getting! To then conspire to pressure cigar makers not to sell certain dealers like CI goes beyond the pale. Cigar enthusiasts are under attack constantly these days. Those in the industry that aren't on board are in the way. Ask your retailer what he's doing to combat cigar taxes, protect the industry, and fight for the consumer. If he's got a convincing answer, give him more of your business. If not, you should spend your dollars elsewhere.

Thanks for listening. I feel better!*


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

domer said:


> Get ready for a rant!!
> 
> I hate Gurkha for a very simple reason, and amazingly that reason has nothing to do with the cigars being bad (which they most certainly are). The reason is that they show zero respect for their customers. You can routinely go on CI's site and purchase a Titan or Beast or whatever flavor of the month they have for $4. The packaging is always spot on, and the marketing is fantastic, and both of those things cost money. Do they then expect us to believe that they are, what, taking a loss on the cigar? Of course not. So for any reasonable person, you'd have to conclude that you're smoking a $2 cigar, which would be exactly right. Nothing wrong with a cheap smoke, but don't pretend you're doing the customer a favor.
> 
> Then you walk into a B&M, and that same cigar is selling for $15 because Gurkha charged the proprietor $10 for it. So now we have a situation where cigar newbies are spending $15 on "The Rolls Royce of cigars" and getting what we know is a $2 cheapie. I know that the point of running a business like Gurkha is to make money, but I find their methods of doing so both dishonest and disrespectful.


This is free market at work. How many other products is this true for? Go to a gun shop and then look online, compare beer at gas stations and then grocery stores. Even compare cigars at a single location B&M and a chain stores like Spec's. The market is warranting this kind of pricing. As far as newbies buying a $15 cigar when they can get it for $4 online there is a due diligence that consumers of any product must take upon themselves.


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

I have only tried 1 Gurkha and that was the Grand Reserve Churchill in the Glass tube. My cousin bought a bundle for all us cousins at our NYE party. I truly enjoyed the smoke every step of the way. 

I just received a 5 pack of Gurkha Symphony's from CBID at a cost of $9. Hopefully I wont be disappointed, but after reading the fan mail on CI about this line, I have high hopes.


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

fybyoyo said:


> This is free market at work. How many other products is this true for? Go to a gun shop and then look online, compare beer at gas stations and then grocery stores. Even compare cigars at a single location B&M and a chain stores like Spec's. The market is warranting this kind of pricing. As far as newbies buying a $15 cigar when they can get it for $4 online there is a due diligence that consumers of any product must take upon themselves.


You're absolutely right, Gurkha isn't the only company whose sales practices I dislike, but it's the only one that we currently have a thread about. That said, I'm not sure I'm on board with this 'due diligence' stuff. You walk into any retailer knowing that whatever you're buying can likely be had for less online. But name me another 'premium' cigar (or almost any product, really) whose prices jump 400% in a B&M compared to their online counterpart. That disconnect is basically an acknowledgment by Gurkha that they know their cigars aren't worth close to $15, and that (for some reason) they don't think we'll figure it out.


----------



## domer (Oct 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> If the B&M purchased and sold in the volume and had the same advantage of having to not charge tax to out of state buyers like CI theyd be able to put Gurkhas on their shelves at much more competitive prices. Any manufacturer of any product, cigars or not, is going to give better prices to proven retailers over others, not to even mention the probably massive dicount CI gets for buying from Gurkha in numbers that probably very few in the world can match.


CI buys a ton of cigar brands in numbers that very few in the world can match. How come the $5 Padron from CI isn't $20 at my local shop?


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

They really do seem to have way too many labels. It's like ordering food at a Greek restaurant. There are 200 things on the menu but only a handful are any good.

I've had a few I really like...among them the Legend, Vintage Shaggy, and Status. The Sherpa is halfway decent and pretty dirt cheap.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

domer said:


> CI buys a ton of cigar brands in numbers that very few in the world can match. How come the $5 Padron from CI isn't $20 at my local shop?


Because no one is/would buy the $20 Padron. I can't explain why this crazy overpriced purchasing is going on for just this brand. Since cigars are nonperishable (if taken care of) the B&Ms keep ordering them and consumers keep buying them; this just encourages Gurkha to keep this price scheme up. With the number of other quality cigars out there it has to eventually catch-up with them.

I didn't have my first Gurkha until I found a Symphony at a local B&M chain store that was just about the same price as online. For that matter, unless I'm out and didn't take cigars with me or came across something hard to find; I will probably never buy another cigar outside of CBid until the auction prices get to the point that they force me to find the next most cost effective alternative.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Right up there with the Acid "Nasty", but at least the Acid is appropriately named.


Okay, can we at least stick to bashing only one cigar company at a time?

Hell, I'll come out and say it...

I like ACIDs too! :jaw:


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

fybyoyo said:


> Because no one is/would buy the $20 Padron. I can't explain why this crazy overpriced purchasing is going on for just this brand. Since cigars are nonperishable (if taken care of) the B&Ms keep ordering them and consumers keep buying them; this just encourages Gurkha to keep this price scheme up. With the number of other quality cigars out there it has to eventually catch-up with them.
> 
> I didn't have my first Gurkha until I found a Symphony at a local B&M chain store that was just about the same price as online. For that matter, unless I'm out and didn't take cigars with me or came across something hard to find; I will probably never buy another cigar outside of CBid until the auction prices get to the point that they force me to find the next most cost effective alternative.


How did you like the Symphony?


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

dmisc said:


> How did you like the Symphony?


I've had several others since that first one. I have a few more resting and am looking forward to them. Unfortunately I'm one of those people who only has a palete that can pick out good/bad so I can't give anymore insight to the flavor except I enjoyed it.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone want to make the calendar for February 14th for the next version of this thread to appear? 

That's right Valentines day since everyone LOVES to hate on Gurkha


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I live a couple miles from one of the biggest tobacco towns in the world, Richmond. I frequent 5 different B&Ms all of whom have Gurkha. They sit and sit and sit. One of the shops moves them around fairly frequently, but the stock always appear the same. Every once in while, one or two will have gone. 

One thing's for certain, it's real easy to find a wide array of well-aged Gurkhas. At least 'round here.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok...from someone who has called themselves a Cigar Snob...I stared out on Gurkha and RP..HATED the RPs and LOVED the Gurkha and got them both for cheap on the devil site..after a while and MANY MANY gurkhas I found what I would consider better more flavorfulstix for the same or better price. I dont buy into the hype of any cigar..I only picked up Dracs and Boris for my contest.

There is a TON of hype out there for every cigar...I buy what looks good to ME and smoke what I like..hell I have listed stix I dislike or hate and some people think I am insane..thats my right.

The reason that these threads pop up is as new people get into smoking cigars they will read alot of hype on Gurkha so they buy in..not knowing better..and they aren't bad cigars..just not as good in my opinion as other smokes for the price..If you like them GREAT..smoke em..you wont be flamed or hated on here.

Am I a cigar snob..I think so..I love my VSGs and my cubans and my lanceros but that does not give me any reason to talk down or ridicule anyone for their choices..


I think alot of this is brought on because people come here saying how GREAT they are and cant handle someone elses opinion and thats when it gets nasty.



Shawn


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Here you go: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/255893-funny-thing-happened-me-today.html
> 
> Ouch!


RG Bump for you sir! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> ... I know there probably are a few Gurkha lines I probably would like, I'm just not willing to waste money to try them all to find out.


This sums it up in a nutshell for me, these things are $8 to $20 a stick at the local B&M, which is where I generally buy "New" cigars that I've never tried. Even online it's hard for me to justify a big sampler that will still only cover 1/4 or less of their lines, knowing that I may very well not like half of them. I can drop my money on an Oliva or Don Pepin sampler and have pretty good confidence I'll enjoy them all.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Am I a cigar snob..I think so..I love my VSGs and my cubans and my lanceros but that does not give me any reason to talk down or ridicule anyone for their choices..
> I think alot of this is brought on because people come here saying how GREAT they are and cant handle someone elses opinion and thats when it gets nasty.
> Shawn


_edited in the interest of space_

Great post, Shawn.

When I give my opinion of my experience with a cigar, that's all it is. It has no bearing whatsoever on the person who might think differently. In fact, I was in a conversation last night with some UBER cigar snobs and they were bashing the life out of many cigars, which are held in highest regard around here. They were giving very good reasons why this and that was absolute crap. They managed to mention several that I actually enjoy, but at no point did I take it personally.

I may dislike your cigar, but that has no bearing on me disliking you. That, you gotta earn on your own.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> The reason that these threads pop up is as new people get into smoking cigars they will read alot of hype on Gurkha so they buy in..not knowing better..and they aren't bad cigars..just not as good in my opinion as other smokes for the price..If you like them GREAT..smoke em..you wont be flamed or hated on here.


New? *NEW?!? YOU CALLING ME NEW?!?!?*

Oh... right... it's because I'm new to this (relatively).

Nevermind...



Yeah, I can understand the easily found interest in Gurkhas. I mean when "the royals royce of cigars" is puffed in your face, you kinda have to want to like it. Many just simply don't. Maybe a list could be compiled, something kinda like a Gurkha equivalency chart. Something that allows (subjective opinions are key here) new puffers to compare a gurkha to a more affordable/better/similar cigar. You know:

_If you like the Gurkha Doble Maduro, try the CAO Mx2._

It might save a lot of guys time and money that so many feel is wasted on the boutique empire that is Gurkha.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

unsafegraphics said:


> New? *NEW?!? YOU CALLING ME NEW?!?!?*
> 
> Oh... right... it's because I'm new to this (relatively).
> 
> ...


I am glad you can find humor in me calling you new..it is by no means something bad..I am still new to this and been smoking for a lil over 3 yrs..

as for a comparison I cant do that..I like what I like becasue it tastes good to me..and vice versa.if you can do a lil research in what you cigars you enjoy and lean where the tobacco comes from you cnmake some really good choices on new stuff from different blenders useing the same type of leaf..i.e Dominican or Nicaraguan or different factories...Gurkha is actually rolled by the torano family I believe so some of the Torano cigars might give you the same thing in a different way..

Shawn


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> as for a comparison I cant do that..I like what I like becasue it tastes good to me..and vice versa.if you can do a lil research in what you cigars you enjoy and lean where the tobacco comes from you cnmake some really good choices on new stuff from different blenders useing the same type of leaf..i.e Dominican or Nicaraguan or different factories...Gurkha is actually rolled by the torano family I believe so some of the Torano cigars might give you the same thing in a different way..


I didn't mean, you specifically create a list. I meant a possible thread where puffers could, after having had a particular gurkha, list one or two cigars that it is similar too, personal liking of the cigar notwithstanding. When I write a review, I try to compare the cigar being reviewed to at least one other cigar, so that other smokers have some sort of palatable reference by which to understand my reivew. I know that this information can be found with some research, but some guys (and I don't mean myself, I love researching this kind of thing) might find it appealing to have it all in one place.

Just an idea. :wacko:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> ...Gurkha is actually rolled by the torano family I believe so some of the Torano cigars might give you the same thing in a different way..
> Shawn


Is this so??? I never knew that. I've really liked almost all of the Torano cigars I've tried. Maybe rolled by torano family, but different tobacco?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Shaz said:


> Is this so??? I never knew that. I've really liked almost all of the Torano cigars I've tried. Maybe rolled by torano family, but different tobacco?


I am not 100% sure but I know the info is out there somewhere..if I get bored tonight I might go looking..LOL

alot of cigars are rolled at the same factories..both cuban and non cuban..wish non-cubans had box codes we could try to figure out to ive us one more headache..LOL

Shawn


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll never hate on Gurkhas as they were really my first foray into "quality" cigars. That being said, I've moved away from them simply because I got tired of trying to keep up with each new line and the price spikes. That it for a while it got harder for me to find the G3, which was my favorite (still is actually).


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought a chest of the Ghengis Khan smokes and not one of them smoked well. Bad burn poor construction. I left a few in my humidor for a year and tried them again and the same thing....crap. I tried again and picked up a box of Titans and I must admit great smoke. So my issue with Gurka is am I gonna get a good smoke or am I going to have to fight the cigar while I smoke it?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I know some people who like them, & alot that dislike them. I'm part of the latter, but would never hate on someone for enjoying what they like. I personally believe that they're overpriced, & would like them to concentrate more on their blending than their marketing & packaging. 

Another one of my reasons to shed them in a dim light, is that it seems to me that Gurkha tout's itself as something that they really haven't earned. 

This is solely my opinion, & beauty, as always, is definitely in the eye of the beholder. That being said... Smoke'm if ya like'm! :thumb:


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with everyone that opinion is opinion. I like some cigars that some people hate and vice versa. I've always taken Gurkhas advertising with a grain of salt. It's usually the one with the loudest horn that has the least to offer. I've been unable to finish any of the Gurkhas I've started, but I am open to trying more. Anytime something floods the market the quality is not going to be the main concern. That's why I've been saddened recently by RP. Their newest cigars seem to just be about making money, when they truly have a few great go to sticks for me. 

And one last thing that I don't like about Gurkhas is that the guy on the band reminds me of Adolf Hitler.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

ThomasHudson said:


> And one last thing that I don't like about Gurkhas is that the guy on the band reminds me of Adolf Hitler.


Haha!

If you're curious, the man on the band is representative of a Gurkha Soldier.

But yeah, the one on the band is pretty Adolf-esque... lol


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I know some people who like them, & alot that dislike them. I'm part of the latter, but would never hate on someone for enjoying what they like. I personally believe that they're overpriced, & would like them to concentrate more on their blending than their marketing & packaging.
> 
> Another one of my reasons to shed them in a dim light, is that it seems to me that Gurkha tout's itself as something that they really haven't earned.
> 
> This is solely my opinion, & beauty, as always, is definitely in the eye of the beholder. That being said... Smoke'm if ya like'm! :thumb:


 Yeah thats my beefs with them too, i just happen to hate them more then dislike, But to each his own. Its a Ok smoke in Super Prem. packaging. just doesnt seem right and its like they are trying to fool people in to thinking they are high end. IF you know theyre not and smoke them at a good price then your good in my book.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Tried several. Didn't like any of them. For me, the huff and puff about their exclusivity and their pricing are absurd. That being said, I'd never knock a brother if they were his all time favorites. To each his own.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

I've seen the abbreviation "CI" quite often in this thread. What is that referring to? Thanks.

Greg


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

GregNJ said:


> I've seen the abbreviation "CI" quite often in this thread. What is that referring to? Thanks.
> 
> Greg


CI = CigarsInternational.com, a very nice website!


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> CI = CigarsInternational.com, a very nice website!


I thought so, but didn't want to assume. Thank you.

Greg


----------



## stogieryan (Aug 3, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Tried several. Didn't like any of them. For me, the huff and puff about their exclusivity and their pricing are absurd. That being said, I'd never knock a brother if they were his all time favorites. To each his own.


I think everyone has different tastes, they have come out with a few blends that are pretty good for a great price, I love them, but I understand peoples rants because I too have had some that were dog rockets (the same with many other brands). The park avenue and cuban legacy are both good (at least to me, which is what counts) I do wish they would find or create about 10 total lines that are all good instead of about 70 mediocre lines with about 5 good ones. Like you , to each his own. Many cigars I like (Gurkha) many people either love or hate, that's okay it is what I like that matters.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I think cigars are like trucks and cars to some extent, there are Ford people and there a Chevy people. I've had 4 or 5 different Gurhkas and RPs and haven't liked any of them. So I guess I'm a Ford, tat, LFD & DPG guy! To each their own, Smoke on!


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

d_day said:


> I don't bash Ghurkas. I generally stay out of the Ghurka conversations. But, this seems like a good occasion to say something. I'll give my opinion of the cigars, and then I'll see if I can explain why there seems to be so much negativity about them.
> 
> I can't say I've smoked a lot of Ghurkas. I've tried probably a dozen or so different cigars from them. I have not enjoyed a single one. Perhaps it's because most of them came from samplers. I really couldn't say. There are probably Ghurkas out there that I would enjoy, but after having tried as many as I have, it would feel like throwing good money after bad.
> 
> I think the reason so many people bash Ghurka is because rather than concentrating on making a few great cigars, they seem to just flood the market with whatever mediocre sticks they can come up with. I know I'd much rather smoke one great stick than a hundred mediocre ones. Rocky Patel seems to have the same strategy; make a hundred different blends, and someone, somewhere, will like them enough to buy them. I hate to say it, and I'll probably get flamed for it, but I think Pete Johnson is starting to head down that road too. In quantity vs. quality, I'll take quality every time.


My friend, I agree completly. It seems though that everytime I talk about Pete Johnson or RP 100 people will come out and say how they've made a great this or that and all the lines are awesome. I think the strech their blenders too thin. Like Mr Pepin, Tatuaje is just absolutly wearing him thin, I tried the Le Bejiou and I personally dont think its as good as the My Father than Jaime made. I cant seem to remember of any new recent blends that Pepin made that knocked my socks off. La Aroma De Cuba is the only thing that comes to mind and it was rather good, but he made that before he made all this stuff for Tatuaje.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a hater, don't know enough about them, I do have a few of the glass frosted fancy types friend sent me, I smoked a couple early on and thought they were okay!

I think for me it like Rocky Patels to many why bother, I like his 90/92 and decade and won't buy others.

that's my story and I'm sticking to it, for now anyway!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a few Gurkhas, and I just plain can't get behind them. If you hand me a stick, and tell me that it's pretty good, and I dislike it, whatever, that's just a matter of taste. But if you hand me a stick, and tell me that it's incredible, the "Bentley" of cigars(as I have seen said of Gurkha many times), and it's mediocre, has bad burn or draw, or bad flavors(I caught burnt peanuts and some paint thinner flavor in the last one I had), then I'm pissed. Don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining.

And don't put a new wrapper on an existing blend and tell me it's a different cigar. Reputable companies like Padron and Fuente just give you the option. Imagine if Padron did the same thing as Gurkha: The Padron Anniversario 1964 with a maduro wrapper, or the Padron St Peter, with a natural wrapper applied by Cardinals at the Vatican!!!

But, if you like 'em, good for you. Smoke 'em all! Just leaves more of the others for me!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I've also smoked a fair amount of Gurkhas and have to agree with the majority here. Too many re-blends with cutsey new names. I keep a Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars, 2010 on hand and in reach at all times. In this edition, Gurkha cigars comprise a total of 11 pages! No other brand I've looked at even comes close to that.

With the exception, possibly, of the Status Series which aren't bad smokes, but overprices ($15.00 a stick by me) and not worth buying. For that amount I could pickup two or three cigars that I really appreciate.

But, as with everything cigars, it is a matter of personal taste. I simply don't have the time to smoke 30 or so blends listed. And, Perelman's only lists nationally marketed blends, so all of those from Thompson's and everyone else are, well, God knows what...

No thanks,
PG


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I dislike any cigar brand that uses fancy boxes and interestingly narrated stories to describe their respective offerings as each one being the best cigar in the world and oh so limited. Then they couple the above factors with a super high price as well but when you smoke the cigar you are just left dumbfounded on how little satisfaction they provide. I have been suckered in to buying a Gurkha offering on a handful of occasions and every time I ended up kicking myself for not buying something at half the price I knew I would enjoy . 

A good rule of thumb for me is when botl more often than not finish with this description "i am going to lay the other one down I bought and see if it gets any better". When that is the prevailing thought after a particular brand of cigar is smoked it becomes a cigar that I probably won't pursue or purchase. I value everybodys experience on this board and I find that it is invaluable when it come to steering clear of buying camel ass.

I don't hate the brand I just don't care to smoke them.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Camel ass???

Good god man, what the hell are you smoking?
Oh, that must have been a Vulcan...

PG


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Not a hater, don't know enough about them, I do have a few of the glass frosted fancy types friend sent me, I smoked a couple early on and thought they were okay!
> 
> I think for me it like Rocky Patels to many why bother, I like his 90/92 and decade and won't buy others.
> 
> that's my story and I'm sticking to it, for now anyway!


I agree with the comparison, I already have thousands of brands to choose from, I don't need another 100 cigar bands in a brand to confuse me. I don't want to have to buy 4 boxes worth of cigars to sample an entire brand.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm sure that many of you subscribe to Cigar.com's email "newsletter" but for the sake of this thread I just have to share this quote from their "latest Gurkha..."

"Gurkha is a brand with many line extensions. The company's president, Kaizad Hansotia, focuses his attention on strict quality control and unique, rare packaging. Gurkha cigars are considered some of the most super-premium blends in the world and are enjoyed by society's elite social groups, including heads of state and even the Sultan of Brunei. You can always expect excellent construction and consistency with Gurkha and unique, enjoyable flavors at that."

Apparently being royalty doesn't assure good taste.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

PadillaGuy said:


> "Gurkha is a brand with many line extensions. The company's president, Kaizad Hansotia, focuses his attention on strict quality control and unique, rare packaging."


Rare because they make it rare or rare in general?

I can roll my own and call it rare, but who cares if everyone else can do the same.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> *I dislike any cigar brand that uses fancy boxes and interestingly narrated stories to describe their respective offerings as each one being the best cigar in the world and oh so limited*.


Heh! Reminds me of J. Peterman off of Seinfeld....

As other's have said, I have had many Gurkha's but non have really "Wowed!" me. I like the Vintage shaggy and that's the only one that has really stuck in my mind. 
It doesn't help that there seems to be a Gurkha fest on different websites ALL THE TIME, and they have so many different types you get dizzy just thinking about them. It's like they can't really sell them so they have to do all these specials, fests, and what not to get them sold.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Padilla Guy--

I saw a web review of a Pinor pre embargo bumble jumble of tobacco in a warehouse thing. The guy used descriptions like "smelled like dirty panty hose with tastes of camel ass". I don't think I know what either of those really taste like, at least I hope I don't. I liked those descriptions so much I now use them to describe the fancy cigars in the fancy boxex that taste like things I don't want and even make the effort to discern.

If you ever catch me describing a cigar tasting or smelling of either of these things you can bet that it probably won't be a candidate to put in your humi to see if it gets better with age.--lol....


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Thad,
That is hillarious! If you've ever tried a JAD from Thompson's, which I'm sure really stands for "Just Another Dumbass" buying from us.... You would truly know the taste of camel ass...

Another good indicator of Gurkha's questionable labeling practices is to search the Cigar Aficianado ratings search. Of all of those labels, CA has only rated eleven and of those, there are very few ratings of the different sized.

And to me, the greatest indicator of Gurkha's sense of false pride are the 100 count boxes of Black Dragon's from Honduras that sold/sell for $115,000.

Yes, one hundred fifteen thousand dollars for one hundred sticks. Seriously, F me.... (reference Perelman's Pocket Cyclopedia of Cigars, page 325)

PG


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I heard rumor of pricing in that arena but I couldn't believe it to be true. Let me see a box of Gurkblahs or a house, or a college education, or a cabin on beautfiul lakes too numerous to mention, or a cigar room in my current house etc. etc.

I mean even if they were orgasmic in nature I wouldn't be interested in paying that amount for any cigar.


----------



## rbflyfishr (Mar 20, 2010)

First post here. I'm not much of a cigar authority, but have not had good luck with Gurkhas and thought I would chime in. I've smoked six Gurkhas. Five were Castle Halls and one Beast. The wrapper unraveled completely on two of the Castle Halls, and partially on two others. The other Castle Hall had a hole punched in the side of the head (like a machine made). My guess is they were rejects that were mistakenly sold. The Beast had a burnt chocolate taste but burned ok.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of them are really good, others aren't. But can't that be said for most (not all) cigar companies? There are a few Gurkha's that I have had that I do really enjoy (masters selcet robusto #4, Legend, Royal Brigade, and a few others). BUt the ones that are bad, I do have to agree...they are bad. What I would like to see Gurkha do is concentrate on making LESS cigars and keeping a consistent quality...I have no idea how many different cigars they have out there, but it has got to be in the 100's!


----------

